# Travel Zoo



## Jackie22 (Mar 18, 2015)

This news letter always has some really good deals, I am signed up out of Dallas, but you can sign up with your closest city.

Travel Zoo...

http://www.travelzoo.com/top20/?utm...l&utm_content=0&utm_campaign=us_top20_2015_11


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 18, 2015)

I am already signed up with them Jackie have been for a long time now, and you're right there are some good deals..However I don't ever take things at face value, as soon as I see something that looks like a great deal I check it out on TA  for reviews first


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 19, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I am already signed up with them Jackie have been for a long time now, and you're right there are some good deals..However I don't ever take things at face value, as soon as I see something that looks like a great deal I check it out on TA  for reviews first



I do the same, Holly, Trip Advisor can't be beat for travel research.


----------

